# LA 2010: Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet All Set for South Beach



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan literally pulled the cover off its 2011 Murano in Los Angeles today, unveiling for the first time on these shores the new open top version dubbed the Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet.

Painted seafoam green with a light interior, it looked ready for South Beach on the opposite coast. Nissan says they envision females in their 30s or 40s as the primary target audience for this massive convertible, but they held short of calling it the Murano CougarCabriolet.

They also announced pricing would start at $46,390 when this 2011 model hits dealer showrooms early in 2011.

More: *LA 2010: Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet All Set for South Beach* on AutoGuide.com.

Follow the latest updates at AutoGuide's *LA Auto Show hub*.


----------

